# Adios William Klein



## cgw (Sep 12, 2022)

A giant:









						William Klein, Who Photographed the Energy of City Life, Dies at 96
					

He built his reputation with dreamlike images of New York, Rome, Moscow and Tokyo and cast a satirical eye on fashion in a decade of work for Vogue.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						You Can't Put A Headline On William Klein
					

Try to put him in a box and he'll find his way out. Still working at nearly 85 years old, William Klein has gone rogue in at least four different fields.




					www.npr.org


----------



## terri (Sep 12, 2022)

I saw this earlier today - a loss to the photographic community.    The NY Times is behind a paywall, but the other article (older) was nice.


----------

